
Ask HN: Code review tools - ianleeclark
We&#x27;ve been using Gitlab&#x27;s merge request resolution&#x2F;code review tool for as long as I&#x27;ve worked here (9 months). However, it seems like Gitlab has gone and broken a good workflow: previously, a line in the diff marked with a comment would be marked resolved whenever the next commit would touch that same line on the diff. Now the line has to manually be marked--I can see validity to this, but maybe I just don&#x27;t like change.<p>Anyway, I&#x27;m just curious of any other code review tools (which <i></i>don&#x27;t<i></i> send our code anywhere questionable) which allow for similar functionality. Please note, we&#x27;re pretty sold on the Gitlab kool-aid for now, so switching off doesn&#x27;t seem viable.
======
DouweM
GitLab backend lead here, and the guy who developed that feature :)

What you're describing is indeed a departure from previous behavior, but I
think it is a change for the better, even if it may take a little bit of
getting used to. You're not the only one who was surprised by it though, and
it's being discussed in [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/21406](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/21406) I've
laid out my thoughts in a comment there.

Feel free to chime in; as always, we'd love to hear your input!

~~~
ianleeclark
I'll go add my grievances, then... You asked for it!

